# Signing up with a company to deliver Amazon packages



## Scotsboy (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm trying to sign up to deliver Amazon packages on behalf of a company through the Amazon Logistics system, but when I register my driving licence, it says "You already have an existing account." So I had Amazon Flex deactivated, but it still says I have an existing account.

I had previously signed up with another company on Amazon Logistics a few months ago, but I didn't take it to the training stage because I had the offer of another job. Could it be that company having my details that's the existing account? I've tried contacting them, but they won't reply. Apparently you have to off-board with a company before on-boarding with another.

I've tried Amazon help, but they can't seem to solve the problem. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Try to create a new account using a different email.


----------



## Scotsboy (Nov 23, 2020)

That's what I did, but it says "You already have an existing account" when I enter my driving licence number. It seems you can't have your details in two different accounts but I don't know how to access the existing account.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Scotsboy said:


> That's what I did, but it says "You already have an existing account" when I enter my driving licence number. It seems you can't have your details in two different accounts but I don't know how to access the existing account.


How about going in to the first account and changing the DL number ..


----------



## Scotsboy (Nov 23, 2020)

As I said, I don't know how to access the existing account or what it is. My Amazon Flex was deactivated, but even if it wasn't, I don't see how that should stop me signing up with a company. I'm sure loads of flex drivers have gone on to deliver for companies without any problems.

As for Amazon helping, I've had emails over the course of 3 weeks saying they're looking at it, but I get the impression they don't have a clue.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

This may be a case of being careful what you wish for. If you are talking about driving without using your own vehicle, I hope you are young and full of energy and endurance. The people that use vans with the Amazon logo on them work very hard and long hours. I've heard from multiple sources that the vans often smell like urine inside since there is so much pressure on the drivers to keep delivering without taking breaks. Check that out very carefully before you proceed any further. I'm at the age where I need a pee break every 2-3 hours or so, so there is no way I'd drive one of the vans.


----------



## Rayduport (May 31, 2021)

I agree, working for Amazon is not an easy deal. All these stories about inhuman workflow and strict rules are pure truth. The location of Amazon drivers is constantly recorded, they are required to drive on established routes. Drivers must deliver on time 999 out of 1000 parcels - otherwise, they face dismissal. For this reason, they often exceed the speed limit and are involved in accidents. I like Amazon for its marketplace. Recently I've bought a kitchen scale Amazon.com: Vont 'Milo' Kitchen Scale, Food Scale, Digital Scale w. Beautiful LCD Screen, 5 Measurement Units, Gram Scale Used for Weight Loss, Baking, Cooking, 304 Food Grade Stainless Steel (Batteries Included): Industrial & Scientific, and the purchase was pretty smooth. But the other side of Amazon... The worst part is that it touches not only drivers but any other Amazon staff. Amazon has an electronic control system that analyzes employee performance. It sends them notifications about the quality and efficiency of tasks in place of managers.


----------

